# Drive to Ullapool Tesco!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

Today we needed to take the van for a drive as it has been parked up for a while now onsite here in Poolewe :wink:

We needed to do some shopping so decided to have a run out to Ullapool.

The views were spectacular as it is a beautiful day here.










We passed a beautiful viewpoint overlooking the Corrieshalloch Gorge Corrieshalloch Gorge, Ullapool










What a view 8O

We eventually got to Tesco at Ullapool and restocked before heading back along the beautiful and scenic road.

We are now looking forward to our next trip out........we may even go out on the scooter 8O

Regards

Dean :wink:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

You really must stop posting these photos before you get banned from the forum for gloating :lol: :lol: :lol:. Only joking coz I'm dead envious. Still you are doing a great job of 'selling western Scotland.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful and reminds me why we bought our M/H last January.

We are due to go to Keswick in May (for the Jazz Festival), then Windermere and onto the Yorkshire Dales. Can't wait.

That must have been the best drive ever to a branch of Tesco!!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

jimmyd0g said:


> You really must stop posting these photos before you get banned from the forum for gloating :lol: :lol: :lol:. Only joking coz I'm dead envious. Still you are doing a great job of 'selling western Scotland.


Sorry Jimmyd0g 8O but we are so happy to be up here :!:

It really is a fantastic part of the country and well woth the drive up.

Here is one more for you then I am going to get dinner on....Lamb Shanks tonight :wink: It was taken early this morning along the edge of Loch Broom.










Regards

Dean


----------



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

myself and 5 other Lifeboat crew have toured the entire UK coast by people carrier over a week end ish since 1996 when we started in Whitby so I am an expert on your countryside.
Next week we finish our journey from Kippford on the Soloway firth to Islay via Campletown on the Mull of Kintyre.We were in Ullapool a few years ago after visiting Lochnver on our way to Stornoway.
I'm in training all this week for next week!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jimmyd0g said:


> You really must stop posting these photos before you get banned from the forum for gloating :lol: :lol: :lol:. Only joking coz I'm dead envious. Still you are doing a great job of 'selling western Scotland.


to be fair it doesn't need selling, I wish the photos would stop, so it doesn't become too crowded.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Great pics - but where is the pic of Tesco? LOL

Russell

Good to hear from you, hope you are both ok.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Dean :wink:[/quote]

Did it last year

A wonderful trip

This year its the Island hopper

Wups


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Van*



Rapide561 said:


> Great pics - but where is the pic of Tesco? LOL
> 
> Russell
> 
> Good to hear from you, hope you are both ok.


Here ya go Russell, best I can do


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for that Kev 
Lady p will pack mh and we will go shopping tomorrow, :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dean

Keep em coming

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics....I am so envious!! :lol:


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

we are heading for that coast in a few weeks, i want to do from gairloch to the north west point then durness, then dornoch via lake naver etc

is the tesco a hyper market like the one i have at home or is it like a little corner shop

keith


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

chopper said:


> we are heading for that coast in a few weeks, i want to do from gairloch to the north west point then durness, then dornoch via lake naver etc
> 
> is the tesco a hyper market like the one i have at home or is it like a little corner shop
> 
> keith


Hi Keith,

It is neither a hypermarket or a corner shop :?

It is possible to spend over £200 in under an hour 8O

It will do you for food and DRINK ccasion5: :spam:

Hope this helps :wink:

Dean


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> Dean :wink:


Did it last year

A wonderful trip

This year its the Island hopper

Wups[/quote]

Left out..... great piccys


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Here you go Russ-just for you mate....

It's got to be the best Tesco I've ever been to.  8) 

Steve


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Must admit I'd prefer to see a Co-Op there, they've always supported the remote areas, & seem to getting pushed out in these places by the likes of Tesco & Spar etc.

I know it's business but I do have a soft spot for the Co-Op.

Regardless of that nonsense though, the pics are great, keep 'em coming


----------

